# MAC - Tendertones - May 08



## mezzamy (Feb 12, 2008)

ETA: the colour of these on the lips are VERY difficult to capture on photo. flash has a habit of washing colours out and given that tendertones dont have loads of pigment to start off with, they do tend to look similar on the lips in these photos. they are more pigmented IRL however they are still intended to be a sheer balm. i would say that the swatches on my fingers are more accurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























Swatches of all 3 on lips for comparison






























Swatches of all 3 on lips for comparison


----------

